# 5.7.893 to current update



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had my bionic since they first came out. I'm currently running 5.7.893 and need help getting to current. There is a "pinned" post about " Getting back on the path", I've sent the OP a message, have not received an answer back. I've downloaded the files, but, some are missing. Can anyone help me?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Go to top most pinned link "Obsidian's for ICS Leaks..." and download the 905 FXZ link and RSD Lite (and if you need drivers get the moto device manager).

From these you can put the phone in stock recovery (I don't remember the stock recovery menu), and then do the flashing.


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

I will give it a try, thanks for the help.


----------

